# Compact Heavers



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I am looking to build a heaver for my Winter project. A couple of years ago I built a 1508 conventional and it turned out fine but the top section (9') is a real pain in the butt to put into the back of the pickup truck as it sticks out and I cannot lock the truck.

I know there are a lot of new heaver blanks out there but which ones ARE NOT 2 pc/1 pc blanks that contain a 9' or longer top section? I am looking for a true heaver that will cast 8 or 10 oz AND bait and not a rod RATED to 8 oz. 

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

The Nitro from WRI will cast 10 and bait and it is two peice equal sections.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I think Randy is selling Ballistic blanks. It's a three piece heaver and works well. I can fit mine in the trunk of my car with no problems.


----------



## vbflyfisher (May 2, 2005)

The RS1569, and I think the new AFAW rods are equal section rods.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

yeah daiwa saltiga ballistic


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

vbflyfisher said:


> The RS1569,


----------

